# Gwynns Island public fishing



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Are there any public launches or piers in the Gwynns Island area? Found nothing with my research, I would like to fish this area before winter...just wondering


----------



## Courage (Sep 15, 2012)

Dallison, The Seabreeze resteraunt on your right just after you cross the bridge has a public boat ramp. Very nice one as a matter of fact.


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks


----------

